# Hi Haunt Forum



## HaunterAlex (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi All,

I run Encino Asylum in San Antonio. Though my haunt is newer (3rd season) I've been haunting since 88'. Sure, I'd been decorating the yard for years before, but after hearing about a no holds bar haunt in Austin called Brittania Manor, I was inspired and turned my yard haunt into a garage/yard haunt (woooo). Fast forward about 20 years with youthful enthusiasm turning into jaded experience and I now have a three car garage/yard haunt. The only way to make things better.... add people. So here I am to socialize

Alex


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello Alex, and welcome to Haunt Forum! Always glad to see a fellow Texas Haunter!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome. Do you have any pics of your haunt?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome. Looking forward to picking your brain!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;
WELCOME TO HAUNT FORUM! And&#8230;


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## HaunterAlex (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you for all the welcomes. Bio, I'll be posting pics of my haunt, and projects soon. I do have pics on my Encino Asylum Facebook page.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice photos!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Haunter Alex! It's nice to have you.


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------

